# [SOLVED] problem starting "openvpn" after recenet upgrade

## Joseph_sys

I'm having problem starting openvpn after recent upgrade.

When I try to start it I get a normal respond:

```
openvpn.client_clinic_atom start

 * Starting openvpn.client_clinic_atom ...                [ ok ]

 * WARNING: openvpn.client_clinic_atom has started, but is inactive
```

but ifconfig is not showing this connection in addition it looks strange, not as it used to:

```
ifconfig eth1: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 10.0.0.100  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 10.0.0.255

        inet6 fe80::21b:21ff:feb8:27b6  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 00:1b:21:b8:27:b6  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 16129  bytes 9087618 (8.6 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 15573  bytes 2667489 (2.5 MiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device interrupt 16  memory 0xfddc0000-fdde0000

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 16436

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 1218  bytes 1433926 (1.3 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 1218  bytes 1433926 (1.3 MiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0
```

What did changed? The "ifconfig" display looks different! It probably has something to do with openvpn not working.Last edited by Joseph_sys on Thu Dec 27, 2012 4:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Yuu

Hello Joseph_sys,

We talked about this this kind of issue in this topic.

Actually, the lastest version of sys-apps/net-tools moved /sbin/ifconfig to /bin/ifconfig which kind of breaks openvpn. Then, few people found that re-emerging openvpn solved the issue :

```
emerge -v1 net-misc/openvpn
```

Good luck :]

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *Yuu wrote:*   

> Hello Joseph_sys,
> 
> We talked about this this kind of issue in this topic.
> 
> Actually, the lastest version of sys-apps/net-tools moved /sbin/ifconfig to /bin/ifconfig which kind of breaks openvpn. Then, few people found that re-emerging openvpn solved the issue :
> ...

 

You are correct, re-emerging openvpn solved it. 

Thank you and 

....{@} * {@} * {@}         Happy New Year!

{@} * {@} * {@} * {@}       Wish you extra ordinary good luck!

    {@} * {@} * {@}       

    \ \ \ 2013 / /

----------

